
Any other vets floored by this? - rootVIII
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/15/politics/navy-internal-investigation-hand-gesture-video/index.html
======
The_Founder
I'm a vet. Absolutely not floored.

What's got you so blown away?

~~~
rootVIII
I learned to play that game in bootcamp... actually from a buddy of mine that
was definitely not white. And it definitely had nothing to do with racism.
However it had everything to do with punching the person that looks! :)

~~~
smt88
You are correct to be surprised and confused.

> _And it definitely had nothing to do with racism_

This is entirely the point of the gesture. They pointedly co-opted a harmless
symbol to create confusing situations just like this one.

It seems to be playing out (according to plan) in two scenarios:

1) People unknowingly use the gesture and are then vilified for it.

2) White supremacists use the gesture publicly and have plausible deniability.

More info:

\- [https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2018/09/18/ok-sign-
white...](https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2018/09/18/ok-sign-white-power-
symbol-or-just-right-wing-troll)

\- [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/oct/03/ok-sign-
gestur...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/oct/03/ok-sign-gesture-
emoji-rightwing-alt-right)

~~~
rootVIII
Hmmm interesting... thanks

